# Tout cela, nous la faison nous-mêmes!



## entrapta

Stando all'autore del libro questa frase sarebbe stata pronunciata da Napoleone... ma le concordanze vanno bene? non è 'nous le faison...' cela inteso come tutto lo scambio di merci e ricchezze che derivavano dai rapporti con l'Inghilterra e il sistema delle colonie.... merci à tous


----------



## Nicuzza22

Mah, effettivamente lascia perplessa anche me... cercando la citazione non l'ho trovata in nessuna delle due varianti... Mi viene il dubbio che "tout cela" sia usato come semplice raccordo con la frase precedente in cui magari risultava un nome femminile a cui questo "la" si riferisce grammaticalmente boh.... pas de langue maternelle???


----------



## entrapta

Non c'è altro in francese.... mi chiedevo se potesse essere femminile come 'tutta quella roba là'....non escludo un errore è molto comune in citazioni da lingue straniere (persino da quelle in inglese)....di solito come si concorda intendendo 'cela' come tutte le cose appena dette?


----------



## Corsicum

La phrase correcte pourrait être : _Tout cela, nous *le* faison*s *nous-mêmes!_ / _Tout ceci, nous *le* faison*s* nous-mêmes!_ 
Mais sans autre précision je n’ai aucune idée d’une autre tournure de phrase ?


----------



## entrapta

E' come pensavo; scusa ho tralasciato la s di faisons, ma credo che si scriva 'nous le'


----------

